
Call center jobs a dead end for South Africa’s youth - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2019/05/29/call-centre-jobs-are-a-dead-end-for-south-africas-youth/
======
collyw
Aren't they a bit of a dead end job everywhere?

